# How to use a gecko egg organiser



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

How to use your G.E.O with Your Gecko Guy.com - YouTube


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

The GEOs are working really well. This hatchling egg was laid on the 18th Jan and hatched on the 18th feb in a gecko egg organiser inside a herp herp nursery at 90 degrees.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

they look realy good. ive just got old cricket tubs and a home made incubator xx


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> they look realy good. ive just got old cricket tubs and a home made incubator xx


They are great no risk of mould and you can flood them with water and they will never dry out or dent unless they are about to hatch.

Phil


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

So do you put a small pinhole in the top?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

how much are they and do u get the tubs


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> So do you put a small pinhole in the top?


I put two pin holes in with a tack. This also helps with putting on the lids as air gets trapped. I do like to open all my lids for exrta air circulation once a week as well. Most GEOs deli cups now have them put in ready on delivery, sorry if yours didnt. You were one of the first good guys to jump on the GEO band wagon and give them ago. Cheers.:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> I put two pin holes in with a tack. This also helps with putting on the lids as air gets trapped. I do like to open all my lids for exrta air circulation once a week as well. Most GEOs deli cups now have them put in ready on delivery, sorry if yours didnt. You were one of the first good guys to jump on the GEO band wagon and give them ago. Cheers.:2thumb:
> 
> Phil


Yes i was lol and no mine dont i will add them but so far the humidity seems to be about right with the method you use. Just got to get some eggs in there now!


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 30, 2011)

so u dont need any substrate on them ? they look interesting


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Laura_M said:


> so u dont need any substrate on them ? they look interesting


You can just water in. How ever the water may slosh around if you are not careful. Perlite works best with lots of water.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> You can just water in. How ever the water may slosh around if you are not careful. Perlite works best with lots of water.


Hi Phil,


I received my GEO's today. I'm looking forward to putting them to use hopefully in a week or so. I followed the you tube instructions and hopefully I have done everything right. I have enough water in there so that when pressure is applied to the GEO the water rises just to the surface and when released the water drops again.

I just need some eggs to put in them now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

**** said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> 
> I received my GEO's today. I'm looking forward to putting them to use hopefully in a week or so. I followed the you tube instructions and hopefully I have done everything right. I have enough water in there so that when pressure is applied to the GEO the water rises just to the surface and when released the water drops again.
> ...


Excellent. Good luck. If you have any questions feel free to contact me by email or RFUK pm.

Phil


----------



## Jamie90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just ordered my first set of GEOs!


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jamie90 said:


> Just ordered my first set of GEOs!


Thank you for your order. Your GEOs will be sent first class post Monday.

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## geckoguy2000 (Feb 5, 2012)

Phil75 said:


> You can just water in. How ever the water may slosh around if you are not careful. Perlite works best with lots of water.


*hi

how much water do u put in them and is it possible if i can get one, could you sent it in the post to rochdale. if so how much does delivery cost??

thanks, cameron:2thumb::2thumb:*


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

geckoguy2000 said:


> *hi
> 
> how much water do u put in them and is it possible if i can get one, could you sent it in the post to rochdale. if so how much does delivery cost??
> 
> thanks, cameron:2thumb::2thumb:*


They are £5 each plus £1.25 pp. If you buy 3 pp is free. Perlite is extra. If you watch the video it shows you how to put the water in. The amount will vary as deli cups differ in size from US or UK and different perlite holds slightly different amounts of water. You basically need as much water as possible without it sloshing around on your eggs. I flood the perlite in the deli cup with water then poor off excess until there us a little swimming around on the bottom.
Hope this helps.
Also check my website there's details and pictures on there and click the like for Facebook updates in the GEO and leos.

Kind regards

Phil


----------



## Jamie90 (Feb 18, 2012)

I put my first couple of eggs in a GEO yesterday and when i came to check on them this morning there was quite a lot of condensation on the lid of the cup. Is this alright, or should i put a couple more pin holes into the lid? Thanks.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jamie90 said:


> I put my first couple of eggs in a GEO yesterday and when i came to check on them this morning there was quite a lot of condensation on the lid of the cup. Is this alright, or should i put a couple more pin holes into the lid? Thanks.


What incubator are you using?

Phil


----------



## Jamie90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Phil75 said:


> What incubator are you using?
> 
> Phil


 
Polystyrene box set at 82C.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Jamie90 said:


> Polystyrene box set at 82C.


I am guessing then you have put the heat mat on the bottom. 
When i started using the GEOs i noticed that in the US most people used a hovabator which heats from the top.
So i found that taping the heat matt to the lid of the poly box works just as well with little or no condensation on the lids.
I wouldnt make the holes bigger this just allows the moisture to escape which reduces humidity.
Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## Jamie90 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Phil.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

The GEOs have proven to be a great success so far this. i have found various ways of using these in different incubators. If you need help or are interested in the GEO please get in contact with me. 


















Phil


----------



## craftyfeeling (Jan 13, 2012)

just ordered mine and as I have already lost six eggs this season I think I need them and will take on board the heat mat on the lid as using a poly box too . 

looking forward to receiving them


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Phil by stacking them how do they get ventilation?


----------



## Steadyeddie (Mar 30, 2012)

Phil75 said:


> The GEOs have proven to be a great success so far this. i have found various ways of using these in different incubators. If you need help or are interested in the GEO please get in contact with me.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Hi what incubator are you using?


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

craftyfeeling said:


> just ordered mine and as I have already lost six eggs this season I think I need them and will take on board the heat mat on the lid as using a poly box too .
> 
> looking forward to receiving them


Hi, received your order thank you. Will send them to you on Monday. Heating from above i am still testing. I still prefer to heat them from underneath in s poly box as this keeps the temps more stable snd better humidity. You will get lots of condensation build up on the lid but I just wipe this once a week when checking water levels and venting the deli cups. I have never list an egg yet from water dripping on the egg.

Good luck

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> Phil by stacking them how do they get ventilation?


I open all the deli cups once week to air them and check there is enough water at the bottom of each cup.
Hope things are going well for you.

Phil


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Steadyeddie said:


> Hi what incubator are you using?


Herp nursery and poly boxes.

Phil


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> I open all the deli cups once week to air them and check there is enough water at the bottom of each cup.
> Hope things are going well for you.
> 
> Phil


Well better up to 6 eggs with 2 probably infertile and more on the way in the next couple of days.


----------



## craftyfeeling (Jan 13, 2012)

My very first AFT hatched last night thought you might like to see....:2thumb:. also is it normal for the other egg of the clutch not to hatch at the same time? as it has not hatched











http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk211/jaynechurchill/gecko/?action=view&current=IMG_05261.jpg


----------



## craftyfeeling (Jan 13, 2012)

cant seem to get the image to load


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

craftyfeeling said:


> cant seem to get the image to load


For some reason the video has been removed. There are details on my website. If you have any question please feel free to email me.

Phil


----------

